# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Hot sale Unassembled Geeetech i3 pro C dual extruder 3D printer

## ireneheart92

US$340.00


Firefox_Screenshot_2015-11-19T07-43-27.897Z.jpg
The Geeetech i3 pro C is a dual  extruder 3D printer with laser-cut  acrylic frame. To maintain the  garage-built feel and the handmade  charms, I3 pro C is also a  build-it-yourself kit, which provide you an  unforgettable step-by-step  learning experience of 3D printer.
see more http://www.wercan.com/unassembled-ge...er-p-6650.html

----------

